# Orion - Northern Star - 3mg - 100ml



## Deckie (8/6/16)

Morning peeps

Orion Northern Star is my staple diet & I can't find it in 100ml quantities anymore thus lowering me into a state of despair!! I'm desperate . Does any vendor have in stock or be getting in the not too distant future. If there's a problem, is anyone able to shed some light as to why or am I going to have to resort to buying 50ml bottles at a premium?

Any feedback would be appreciated Thanks


----------

